# Bandai T-70 X-Wing



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Just got tracking notification that my Bandai T-70 X-Wing from TFA has shipped from Japan. I'll post pics as soon as it arrives!!!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Very interested in seeing their take on this subject!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Just received notice that mine has shipped too. The race is on to see which one of us get's theirs first! :wave:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Of course shipping says it will be here between the 31st and the 13th! It will probably show up on the 12th...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I ordered Bandai's 1/12 scale Boba Fett kit through Amazon on the 22nd, and it shipped on the 23rd. The estimated delivery date is sometime between November 19th and December 11th. I'm half expecting the package to arrive like an old steamer trunk with stickers from all over the world slapped onto it. :lol:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> I ordered Bandai's 1/12 scale Boba Fett kit through Amazon on the 22nd, and it shipped on the 23rd. The estimated delivery date is sometime between November 19th and December 11th. I'm half expecting the package to arrive like an old steamer trunk with stickers from all over the world slapped onto it. :lol:


If it's standard SAL from Japan you can figure on average 2-3 weeks. If expedited shipping was an option you took advantage of it should take around 5 days. 

Of course all that varies according to the seller. Sometimes a seller SAYS they shipped right away but when you check the post marks you see they waited a week or two. (naturally, I've seen this happen with American based sellers as well, and it irks me much more.  ) I usually don't complain about that as long as it arrives within the stated delivery window and the condition is as they described. 

Enjoy! I can't wait to see builds!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

After seeing the incredible new pictures of the Falcon, parts tree and instruction sheet scans are up now, I just ordered a Falcon for $38+13s&h from Hobby Japan on eBay.

Giggity Gig...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

robiwon said:


> After seeing the incredible new pictures of the Falcon, parts tree and instruction sheet scans are up now, I just ordered a Falcon for $38+13s&h from Hobby Japan on eBay.
> 
> Giggity Gig...


Link to the instructions/parts tree scans please...


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> Link to the instructions/parts tree scans please...


Falcon...

http://www.1999.co.jp/image/10345653n/40/1

New X-wing

http://www.1999.co.jp/image/10345652a/20/1


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

Man, that is a sweet Falcon. Finally, a kit that gets the 5-footer proportions right! And the detail they're packing into such a small scale is amazing!

It looks like the upper and lower turret disks are indexed so they can't rotate the way we see in the trailer. I hope those trailer shots are just preliminary and they figure out a different way to get the cannon's to fire directly aft.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Awww, the added for ESB 'chipmunk cheeks' for the extra landing gear isn't separate plant-on pieces. 

And they seem to have some kind of LED unit available separately to light the engines and cockpit. Looks like a handy little thing, I'm sure it's re-purposed from some Gundam kit. 

That is really pretty looking, that 1/144 TFA Falcon. If they do a proper Star Wars (OK, OK, A New Hope, whatever.  ) Falcon I'm on that like grease on bacon.


----------



## kekker (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm hoping someone makes a backdating kit to make it the original trilogy version.

Is there a list of the differences? I know the big one is the dish on top. What are the others?

Kev


----------



## FlyingBrickyard (Dec 21, 2011)

kekker said:


> I'm hoping someone makes a backdating kit to make it the original trilogy version.
> 
> Is there a list of the differences? I know the big one is the dish on top. What are the others?
> 
> Kev


A younger Han Solo?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

kekker said:


> I'm hoping someone makes a backdating kit to make it the original trilogy version.
> 
> Is there a list of the differences? I know the big one is the dish on top. What are the others?
> 
> Kev


I don't think a backdating set will be needed, I have full faith and confidence that Bandai will make an 'original trilogy' version of the Falcon, the only thing that seems not in the cards is the 3-legged version. But who knows, they may well might tool a new underside and make the 'chimpmunk cheeks' separate plant-on parts.

Until the movie opens we won't know ALL the differences, and photos have been sparse. What I see is that the Falcon seems to have more bold color areas, less a 'shading' deal and more intentional seeming devices. 

I *think* they fixed that 'blast divot' on the starboard side near the ramp.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

PixelMagic said:


> Falcon...
> 
> http://www.1999.co.jp/image/10345653n/40/1


I was planning to get one anyway, but this just solidified it. Thanks!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Notified this morning that my Falcon has shipped with a note saying it will be shipped within 2 days. Um, O.K.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

PixelMagic said:


> Falcon...
> 
> http://www.1999.co.jp/image/10345653n/40/1
> 
> ...


I'm speechless...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> I'm speechless...


That Falcon really looks to be something, doesn't it? I was concerned that it didn't have enough parts, that too much was going to be molded to the hull and not separate stuff like the Y-Wing's maze 'o pipes, but man, for 1/144 scale I think they really nailed it. The fact they include the gun turret interiors really blows my mind. I mean, come on, realistically, 1/144 scale, you don't NEED that, you could have solid windows painted black and most would find that acceptable, but nope, gonna put some interior stuff in there just because they can. 

And I'm really impressed by the way they've got the engine area designed for lighting, even including mounts for LEDs. I suspect some of our brothers will have fantastic lit builds.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Steve H said:


> And I'm really impressed by the way they've got the engine area designed for lighting, even including mounts for LEDs. I suspect some of our brothers will have fantastic lit builds.


That's my plan at least!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That Falcon has an amazing amount of detail- even the hull maintenance ports have several levels of greebly. I really love the main hull being separate from the forward mandibles.

I have a FineMolds 1/144 almost finished and now it just looks kinda sad...

Just imagine if Bandai comes out with a 1/72 Falcon what that would be like!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> That Falcon has an amazing amount of detail- even the hull maintenance ports have several levels of greebly. I really love the main hull being separate from the forward mandibles.
> 
> I have a FineMolds 1/144 almost finished and now it just looks kinda sad...
> 
> Just imagine if Bandai comes out with a 1/72 Falcon what that would be like!


I have great hope for a Bandai 1/72 Falcon. I would, of course, prefer it be the 'original trilogy' version, but we'll see. 

It would be a somewhat expensive kit. I could see Bandai deciding to add value by including a lighting kit and pushing the retail price to somewhere around $150 USD. That's kind of risky, I guess it depends on how well the line is selling. I surely have no way to know how successful the line has been so far but it seems popular, so, again, time will tell. 

I think one factor for future kits may be the enforced embargo. While kits do trickle out via individual sellers, not being able to really push the line to America via their Bluefin partnership must cause some hurt. 

I do wonder what base would come with a 'OT' Falcon. The easy one would be re-use the Cloud City base from Slave 1. If they did the original Episode IV Falcon they would have the option of either a piece of Mos Eisly hanger or the Death Star hanger floor. Altho, hah, one could be the other with minor redressing, just like the real set.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Steve H said:


> If it's standard SAL from Japan you can figure on average 2-3 weeks. If expedited shipping was an option you took advantage of it should take around 5 days...


I have no idea how they're shipping it; the listing was the kit for $24.95 and free shipping. As long as I get it, I don't really care how long it takes 'cuz it'll probably be a while until I get around to building it anyway.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> I have no idea how they're shipping it; the listing was the kit for $24.95 and free shipping. As long as I get it, I don't really care how long it takes 'cuz it'll probably be a while until I get around to building it anyway.


OK, that's typically sea mail, or SAL (slow) 

About a month, could be as fast as 2 weeks. I look forward to your build!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> I'm speechless...


I just got my Falcon on Amazon for $64 including expedited shipping. Says I should see it by Friday.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Here's a detailed look at the unpainted Bandai T-70:

http://www.gunjap.net/site/?p=280535


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

In case you haven't seen it, here is a snap build of the Bandai Falcon:

http://smile-dental-clinic.info/wordpress/?p=5062


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

edge10 said:


> In case you haven't seen it, here is a snap build of the Bandai Falcon:
> 
> http://smile-dental-clinic.info/wordpress/?p=5062


Wow that looks nice! I can see some of our brethren will be able to do some astonishing builds. 

And I can see that there's going to be a screaming need for some photoetch grill covers for whatever the six black discs in back are.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Another very detailed look at an unpainted Bandai Falcon:

http://www.gunjap.net/site/?p=280979

I think he glass-less canopy looks out of scale, not sure about the clear part. The FM part is tricky to paint, but looks perfect on the finished kit. Other areas are treated much better on the Bandai version than on the FM kit; the level of detail is overwhelming, to the point where certain parts look over-engineered, like the "spine" on top of the cockpit tunnel. The figures are fantastic, as is the cockpit interior. 

I'm looking forward to some builds of this.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

You're right about the glass-less canopy - the frames look to be a scale foot thick.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

electric indigo said:


> ...I think he glass-less canopy looks out of scale...


Speaking of scale, someone on The RPF compared Fine Molds' and Bandai's 1/144 scale Millennium Falcon kits, with photos, and Bandai's is indeed a little larger (and not just because the hull curvature on Bandai's kit is more accurate).


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

....and a lot more detailed than the FM kit. Heaven help the FM supporters if Bandai ever releases one in 1/72!!!


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

If Bandai releases a 1/72 Falcon anytime soon, Revell will have kittens!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> I ordered Bandai's 1/12 scale Boba Fett kit through Amazon on the 22nd, and it shipped on the 23rd. The estimated delivery date is sometime between November 19th and December 11th. I'm half expecting the package to arrive like an old steamer trunk with stickers from all over the world slapped onto it. :lol:


Well, no stickers, but Boba Fett arrived today, just under two weeks _before_ the earliest estimated delivery date.  The packaging consisted of them wrapping the kit in bubble wrap and shoving it into a manila envelope, so the box is a little damaged but the parts and decals are in perfect condition. If my luck holds, I might just get the Falcon kit that I ordered a few days ago _before_ I see the movie. :lol:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

That sucks. I'm keeping all my boxes and will make a wall hanging with them just because of the beautiful artwork.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

robiwon said:


> That sucks. I'm keeping all my boxes and will make a wall hanging with them just because of the beautiful artwork.


It doesn't bother me one bit. The box did what it was supposed to do--protect the contents. Besides, once I've built the kit I couldn't care less about the box it came in, so it'll end up in the trash anyway. :lol:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Well this proves that the Falcon is faster than an X-Wing. My Bandai T-70 just arrived today. I ordered it 9 days *before* the Falcon and Falcon showed up last Friday! Both kits came from the same eBay seller so litteraly, the Falcon passed the X-Wing on their way from Japan!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Started the T-70 last night. Anyone know of a color match to the decals blue? I'm thinking I may just use the decals as a template for a mask and paint all the markings. The blue plastic does not match the blue decals so those need to be painted anyway.


----------



## INVAR (Mar 28, 2014)

Based on some of the on-set sources I looked at, it looks like the blue there is close to a PMS 307.










I would look at a Testors 1162 Flat Sky Blue, if you wanted the brighter blue or Testors 1804 Blue Pearl if you are going to airbrush closer to the full size set ship.

This site might be of help to you:

Model Paint Database


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Just got an email from a coworker in Japan. He asked me if I was still looking for any of these......So, uh, yeah.....I'll probably have another big box coming in a few weeks!!!

:wave:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

robiwon said:


> Just got an email from a coworker in Japan. He asked me if I was still looking for any of these......So, uh, yeah.....I'll probably have another big box coming in a few weeks!!!
> 
> :wave:


Excellent! Isn't it nice to have a friend over there that understands? 

Grab up those Y-Wings, brother!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Cant spend too much. I think the 1/48 X-Wing is out of my spending zone. I'm thinking Slave 1 and AT-ST, which I dont have either of yet, and maybe a second Falcon. 

I have 2 T-65's, 2 Tie Advance, T-70, Y-Wing, Falcon, Tie Fighter, snowspeeder so far.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah O.K........I'm weak!










Giggity Gig..Oh Yeah!!!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It is good to have friends over there.
Right now I am lurking eBay- sometimes it works out well. I have a Bandai 1/48 X-Wing in transit for $19 and free shipping.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The T-70 I ordered from Amazon came! I had to sign for the dern thing, but luckily I was home when it arrived.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Richard Baker said:


> It is good to have friends over there.
> Right now I am lurking eBay- sometimes it works out well. I have a Bandai 1/48 X-Wing in transit for $19 and free shipping.


How did you get a 1/48 Moving Edition X-Wing for $19? That's what the smaller 1/72 sells for. The 1/48 I have not seen for under $70!!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Not sure why it was going for that price- I hit the 'Buy Now' key and got shipping confirmation. Since the shipping was free it is traveling on the slow boat but I should get it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

And it was the electronic one? Great score there buddy!!!!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> It is good to have friends over there.
> Right now I am lurking eBay- sometimes it works out well. I have a Bandai 1/48 X-Wing in transit for $19 and free shipping.


I hope I hope I hope this turns out well. I don't mean to be a terrible internet friend but that triggers the ol' spider-sense, ya know? Don't be too shocked if you get the 1/72 scale kit. 

Or it may be missing the electronic guts. 

But I hope for the best! I hope you've made the score of the year!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I hope so too -it should arrive next week.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> The T-70 I ordered from Amazon came! I had to sign for the dern thing, but luckily I was home when it arrived.


I think the U.S.P.S. tried to deliver my Millennium Falcon kit yesterday. I found one of their "sign for delivery" notes in the mailbox, so I signed it and put it back for the carrier to find today, but today the note was gone and no parcel. I'm hoping the carrier found it, did whatever he/she needed to do with it, and that the package will be delivered tomorrow. Otherwise I'll have to pay a visit to our local post office, where the counter clerks know what they're doing but their managers can't be trusted to run a lemonade stand. :freak:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I have my packages delivered to my work address- there is always somebody up front to sign for it. 
I have played the 'missed delivery' game before- worst was when a UPS package was delivered to the house next door to mine (despite a mail box and driveway to help determine location. The home was in between owners and it sat there undiscovered for three weeks while I was trying to trace it. UPS said it had been delivered so it was not their problem anymore. I found it by accident and swore to never again trust home delivery.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I once missed a UPS delivery of a PC. I ended up having to drive 20 miles to their warehouse, in the middle of a confusing industrial park in Hackensack, to pick it up. I've tried to buy my new PCs in stores ever since.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I had three Master Replica lightsaber display cases stolen off my front porch after being left there for 20 minutes by FedEx. It was just the cases and I only paid around $75 total for the three, but still. FedEx wouldn't do anything as they had been "delivered". Everything goes to my work now. Unless it comes on a Saturday I'm the one taking deliveries.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> I have my packages delivered to my work address- there is always somebody up front to sign for it...


I'm on disability, so I don't have a work address to send things to. I'm usually at home, but I was out running errands when the carrier allegedly attempted to deliver it on Monday. And it wasn't delivered today, so I'll have to take a trip to the local post office on Friday and hope they can find it. 



Richard Baker said:


> ...I have played the 'missed delivery' game before- worst was when a UPS package was delivered to the house next door to mine (despite a mail box and driveway to help determine location. The home was in between owners and it sat there undiscovered for three weeks while I was trying to trace it. UPS said it had been delivered so it was not their problem anymore. I found it by accident and swore to never again trust home delivery.


Been there, done that, which is why I'm familiar with the management at our local post office. Several years ago they mis-delivered three packages within a six month period. When the first one went missing I eventually spoke to one of these "managers" who told me she would talk to the carrier about it, but that I technically had no recourse if they couldn't find it because I hadn't paid for insurance. My response was, "So the U.S. Postal Service doesn't hold their employees accountable to do their jobs properly unless we pay extra?" Not only did she not have an answer, but she stood staring at me for a few moments with a blank expression on her face, then turned around and walked away without saying another word. And they never did deliver that package to me. Or the third one, for that matter. And the only reason I eventually received the second package was because our carrier at that time was conscientious and took her job seriously, so she personally tracked it down.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Richard Baker said:


> It is good to have friends over there.
> Right now I am lurking eBay- sometimes it works out well. I have a Bandai 1/48 X-Wing in transit for $19 and free shipping.


Oh, man, I sure hope it's not this:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BANDAI-STAR-...695085?hash=item25b1bc42ed:g:bKAAAOSwT5tWMunm


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

On a lighter note, I ordered a DVD of Ghost in the Shell: Arise from Amazon. I happened to be home when it arrived, so I was able to sign for it - it was shipped from Malaysia! So, a Japanese production, packaged in Malaysia, and delivered by our lovely Chinese mail lady. So many nice things from across the Pacific converging at my front door!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

starseeker said:


> Oh, man, I sure hope it's not this:
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BANDAI-STAR-WARS-X-Wing-Starfighter-Plastic-Model-Catalog-1-48-Japan-Moving-Ed-/161895695085?hash=item25b1bc42ed:g:bKAAAOSwT5tWMunm


Wait, is that just a booklet?!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes, it says its a catolog. Slightly missleading eBay auction, but yeah, it's just a catolog. Richard, I would really check your eBay auction to see what it is you actually bought....not looking good....


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

starseeker said:


> Oh, man, I sure hope it's not this:
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BANDAI-STAR-...695085?hash=item25b1bc42ed:g:bKAAAOSwT5tWMunm


Wow, yeah, that's a retailer 'tearsheet' flyer, stacked on the counter and given to anyone who walks into the store. 

$20 for a tearsheet? yikes.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

robiwon said:


> I had three Master Replica lightsaber display cases stolen off my front porch after being left there for 20 minutes by FedEx. It was just the cases and I only paid around $75 total for the three, but still. FedEx wouldn't do anything as they had been "delivered". Everything goes to my work now. Unless it comes on a Saturday I'm the one taking deliveries.


Wait, you mentioned this before but I don't think you said it was only 20 minutes between delivery and you going to the door. 

Sheesh, someone was WAITING for that. I don't see how that's enough time for some casual idiot to walk by and say "Oh, big box by the door, guess it's mine now he he he he!"

What sucks even more is the thought that when the thief looked inside and saw all it contained was some 'plastic boxes' and not even a cool toy, it probably was smashed (because it's 'fun' to wreck other people's stuff, right?) and tossed in a dumpster. 

Times are I despair at the human race.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Yep, 20 minutes is all it took. I checked the tracking and it said the box was delivered at like 3:40pm and I typically get home from work around 4pm. No box.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

You know I should probably put pictures of my completed T-70 X-Wing in my T-70 X-Wing thread!!!! 

Ill get those up after work.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

So, I figured I should probably post some pictures of this. Again, nice kit, great detail and easy to build. The decals in the kit will challenge you though, namely the silver and blue stripes that wrap around the engine intakes. I painted those areas. As a matter of fact I hand painted all the blue markings with the exception of the hash marks on the wings. I think I matched the blue panels pretty well with those three hash marks.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Turned out real nice!

FWIW, I've seen the pro modelers in Japan seem to consistently chop off the snap-fit pegs when they do their builds, for exactly the reasons you mention about the color insert plates. 

And there's a huge deal in that community with outlining and panel lines. Lots of paint going into panel lines. I think it tends to look overdone but that's the way kits are built over there lately 

I'm still fascinated that the new Star Wars movie seems to be dipping heavily into the past, so many things seem to look a LOT like McQuarrie's original paintings, this X-Wing just one of those things.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Your efforts have paid off Robiwon, that turned out great! Subtle panel lines, and just enough weathering to make it look like a well-used workhorse but not a complete pile of junk. I can't say I've ever really been a big fan of the X-Wing, but your build-up might have convinced me to get one of these for myself. Strong work! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks guys. I didn't want to go heavy on the weathering on this since we can't really see how abused they are in the new movie. I wanted to keep it looking a little "fresher".


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

That new X-wing turned out really nice. I like the fresher look for this one.


----------

